# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Noodle outdoor photoshoot

## FollowTheSun

She's getting a lot more orange and yellow! She was just a little hatchling a year ago!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-06-2019),Bodie (05-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-07-2019),_Dianne_ (05-06-2019),_EDR_ (05-07-2019),Gio (05-06-2019),_Luvyna_ (05-07-2019),_MissterDog_ (05-10-2019),_Sonny1318_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Looks so wonderful. Looks like she enjoyed it.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I just love her face, & what a perfect pet to handle she is (thanks to a great snake-mom!).  Rat snakes really excel at tree climbing too.... :Very Happy:   Don't let your guard 
down, looks like you have some pretty tall trees nearby, & I'm just guessing here, but I bet she has more climbing skills that you do...  :ROFL:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I just love her face, & what a perfect pet to handle she is (thanks to a great snake-mom!).  Rat snakes really excel at tree climbing too....  Don't let your guard 
> down, looks like you have some pretty tall trees nearby, & I'm just guessing here, but I bet she has more climbing skills that you do...


Yep! I only let her climb trees head-down! She had a great time and remained very calm

----------


## Bodie

Great pics.  Love the head shots

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## Gio

> She's getting a lot more orange and yellow! She was just a little hatchling a year ago!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Wow!

Sensational, and yet another species I'd like to get into.

Active and arboreal and beautiful!

Nice thread.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Very cool, beautiful snake. Thanks for sharing!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Great pics. She's a beauty too!!

Thanks for sharing!!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-07-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Beautiful snake and great photos! I'm so amazed at her climbing abilities, I can't imagine what it's like to climb without any arms or legs.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-09-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-07-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Beautiful snake and great photos! I'm so amazed at her climbing abilities, I can't imagine what it's like to climb without any arms or legs.


They use their "abs"... :Wink:   Truly impressive, I agree.  They use their scutes in much the same way ice skaters push off the edges of their blades...& they actually have 
trouble moving if you put them on a smooth glass coffee table, for example, because there's nothing to push off against.  That's why some snakes learn to side-wind 
in soft sand, by basically throwing a loop of their body forward & then repeating on the other side.  The more you learn about snakes, the more amazing they are.

BTW, her yellow face and especially her orange eyes really suggest she has some Everglades rat snake genes.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-10-2019),_Luvyna_ (05-10-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> They use their "abs"...  Truly impressive, I agree.  They use their scutes in much the same way ice skaters push off the edges of their blades...& they actually have 
> trouble moving if you put them on a smooth glass coffee table, for example, because there's nothing to push off against.  That's why some snakes learn to side-wind 
> in soft sand, by basically throwing a loop of their body forward & then repeating on the other side.  The more you learn about snakes, the more amazing they are.
> 
> BTW, her yellow face and especially her orange eyes really suggest she has some Everglades rat snake genes.


Just imagining that makes my abs hurt lol! Really fascinating how they move around. Sometimes I watch my BP doing the rectilinear motion to go forward and the movement of his belly muscles reminds me of a caterpillar. They really are fun to observe and learn about!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Just imagining that makes my abs hurt lol! Really fascinating how they move around. Sometimes I watch my BP doing the rectilinear motion to go forward and the movement of his belly muscles reminds me of a caterpillar. They really are fun to observe and learn about!


You're right, they have several ways of motion...the forward "caterpillar" is sometimes also compared to an accordion.
We're lucky they don't do sit-ups...they'd really put us to shame, eh?  I sure couldn't hang onto a tree that way, no matter how much bark it had, lol.

----------

_Luvyna_ (05-10-2019)

----------

